
The Web Fundamentals Gap - kbal11
https://zendev.com/2017/10/24/the-web-fundamentals-gap.html
======
onion2k
People have been building websites for more than 20 years. There are _a lot_
of developers who are capable of building straight forward CSS and vanilla JS
websites. The only 'problem' is that they're experienced and cost more than a
bootcamp graduate.

